# How to make E-Wax?



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know a way to make your own emulsifying wax for lotion, or do I *have* to buy it? Thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I use Polawax for my emulsifier - it is inexpensive and works very well.

You could combine beeswax and borax for an emulsifier, but I don't know the proportions off hand. 

Borax can be an irritant and since lotion is a stay-on product, I'd rather not use it.

It also can separate. So much easier to buy e-wax imho


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Some recipes use bee's wax.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Where can I buy Ewax? I only have a walmart, kmart, and several hardware stores in town.


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

www.lotioncrafter.com/store

Look on the left and click on *emulsifiers*. Jen is super quick to ship and only charges _exact shipping costs_. If you order and the actual shipping is less than charged, she refunds the difference immediately upon shipment. Her products are top notch too so this is a great place to shop.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I agree with Deb. Jen Welch of Lotion Crafter is the best! 

Jen has a great selection of different emulsifiers, I use Polawax. It's a National Formulary (NF) E-Wax and fits my needs perfectly.


----------

